# Deadlifting long term



## skull (Jan 5, 2011)

i have been deadlifting for about a year and half and would say i have not mastered it 100%. i can do clean and jerks and pretty much all athletic exercises.

Sometimes one week i can go do my deads and be fine but then the next week i could deadlift and have a sore back the next and it would last a week or so and not the good doms kind. I know that all it takes is one move to slip a disk etc but whats the long term damage that can be done to my back if i havent slipt a disk yet and i just carried on like this, not that i plan too?


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2011)

skull said:


> i have been deadlifting for about a year and half and would say i have not mastered it 100%. i can do clean and jerks and pretty much all athletic exercises.
> 
> Sometimes one week i can go do my deads and be fine but then the next week i could deadlift and have a sore back the next and it would last a week or so and not the good doms kind. I know that all it takes is one move to slip a disk etc but whats the long term damage that can be done to my back if i havent slipt a disk yet and i just carried on like this, not that i plan too?



As far as general health and functionality is concerned, there is no reason why lifting 500 lbs is better than 250 lbs. In my opinion, the big danger with deadlifts is the amount of weight people can use with poor form. No other exercise can be loaded to the extent that the deadlift can while using poor form. 

Yes, deadlifts are one of those exercises that can result in an acute injury like a bulged or ruptured disc. 

There are safer routes to go, you have trap bar deadlifts which provide a more efficient pulling position. By standing, surrounded by the weight due to the shape of the bar, your center of mass is literally tracking directly with the center of mass of the bar. It is easier to keep your spine in its weight-bearing position, which is safer compared to the straight barbell version. 

You also can do single leg deadlifts. The potential of injury is decreased simply because the weight you use is less and because these are hard to do with poor form. Not only do you have to derive strength from just one leg, you also have the increased proprioceptive demands from standing unilaterally. The training benefit is just as important, or perhaps even more, than a traditional bilateral deadlift.

However, I think most people can have long lifting careers with the deadlift as long as they keep their ego in check and know when to call it quits.

If you use the basic rules like using small progressions over long periods of time and never compromising form to lift heavier weight, you should be fine. 

The deadlift is a basic movement of the human body and is not inherently dangerous. The danger occurs due to poor movement patterns people develop from lifting sedentary lifestyles. People basic devolve their basic biomechanical capabilities by sitting all the time and not using their body. They sit down for 8 hours a day and then want to go pick up 300 lbs. Not good. 

I think it is important to note that weight lifting disciplines are not completely or primarily gauged towards health. Physical training is extremely important to develop a healthy body, but lifting maximal weights is not.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 5, 2011)

Amazing post fufu!

Personally, when I decide it's time to move up in weight for my deadlifts, I move up 10 pounds at a time. 
A lot of people say 15 - 20 is the way to go, but I value the health of my lumbar too much to sacrifice any proper form.


----------



## TooOld (Jan 5, 2011)

Taking a week off from deadlifting helps. I'll only deadlift every other week but I do go heavy with low reps when I do them.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 5, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Taking a week off from deadlifting helps. I'll only deadlift every other week but I do go heavy with low reps when I do them.



I was told the same as a kid.


----------



## GMO (Jan 5, 2011)

Been deadlifting since freshman football in high school.  Mmmm..that was 19 years ago.  Never once hurt my back.  Small progressions are the key, and I always do them last in my back routine, so I can use less weight.


----------



## ManoMan1117 (Jan 5, 2011)

skull said:


> i have been deadlifting for about a year and half and would say i have not mastered it 100%. i can do clean and jerks and pretty much all athletic exercises.
> 
> Sometimes one week i can go do my deads and be fine but then the next week i could deadlift and have a sore back the next and it would last a week or so and not the good doms kind. I know that all it takes is one move to slip a disk etc but whats the long term damage that can be done to my back if i havent slipt a disk yet and i just carried on like this, not that i plan too?


 
I agree with all the above mentioned posts.. Also spending 10 mins every few days and focus on strengthening your TvA (Transverse Abdominis) as well as doing over basic stability exercises for your back stabilizer muscles (erector spinae, multifidus, etc.)  Most people neglect spending time strengthening these small stabilizing muscle and overload there prime mover muscles. For example you can have all your prime movers built up and have a good "body" but if your weak as hell and never give any time to stabilizers your like a ferarri with running on a ford focus engine (best analogy i could come up with)  Also everyone has some type of postural dysfunction, using two scales(one on each foot) is a good indicator of how balanced your weight is throughout your body which can help alot in the long run with low back problems. Should be within 5-7lbs of one another.  Alot of people view chiropractors as taboo but if you find a good one they can work miracles, not to mention alot of insurance companies will cover it nowadays.


----------



## skull (Jan 6, 2011)

i done deadlifts today only this time i put one 25kg plate underneath the plates that where attched to the olympic bar and had no trouble keeping my back nice and flat.

Is there any disavantage or am i loosing anything from the exercise by using plates as a kind of platform?


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 7, 2011)

fufu said:


> As far as general health and functionality is concerned, there is no reason why lifting 500 lbs is better than 250 lbs. In my opinion, the big danger with deadlifts is the amount of weight people can use with poor form. No other exercise can be loaded to the extent that the deadlift can while using poor form.
> 
> Yes, deadlifts are one of those exercises that can result in an acute injury like a bulged or ruptured disc.
> 
> ...



This is why we rock, and why so many other sites suck.  We talk about checking the ego at the door more than anyone I've seen.  This is right in line with my training motto.  Safety first, then efficiency.


----------



## GMO (Jan 7, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> This is why we rock, and why so many other sites suck.  We talk about checking the ego at the door more than anyone I've seen.  This is right in line with my training motto.  Safety first, then efficiency.



EGO+Shitty form with too much weight=Injury


----------



## skull (Jan 7, 2011)

so what does anyone think about using plates as a platform, not a platfrom to stand on but a platform to deadlift on to? will it take anything away from the exercise?


----------



## skull (Jan 9, 2011)

?


----------



## skull (Jan 10, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## MDR (Jan 10, 2011)

skull said:


> so what does anyone think about using plates as a platform, not a platfrom to stand on but a platform to deadlift on to? will it take anything away from the exercise?



Yes, it takes ROM away from the exercise.  Just have to learn the proper execution of the lift, and you'll be fine.


----------



## skull (Jan 10, 2011)

i still felt doms on all the places your meant to, but my main concern is targeting the back, but if i do use a platfrom will it affect how it works the back, just iv read somewhere that the back is worked during the last thrid part of the movement so it wudnt matter about the platfrom?

iv tried and tried to get it right but i just cant seem to be able to bend low enough to keep a flat back from the start.


----------



## ManoMan1117 (Jan 10, 2011)

skull said:


> i still felt doms on all the places your meant to, but my main concern is targeting the back, but if i do use a platfrom will it affect how it works the back, just iv read somewhere that the back is worked during the last thrid part of the movement so it wudnt matter about the platfrom?
> 
> iv tried and tried to get it right but i just cant seem to be able to bend low enough to keep a flat back from the start.



Platform is used when people lack flexability and cannot keep a strait spine at low position or setup position of DL, i would recomment perfecting the sumo deadlift first then move on to the regular deadlift.. Also you probably have some flexability issues in the hips if you cannot keep a neutral spine during setup of DL so i would look into that also.


----------



## MDR (Jan 10, 2011)

skull said:


> i still felt doms on all the places your meant to, but my main concern is targeting the back, but if i do use a platfrom will it affect how it works the back, just iv read somewhere that the back is worked during the last thrid part of the movement so it wudnt matter about the platfrom?
> 
> iv tried and tried to get it right but i just cant seem to be able to bend low enough to keep a flat back from the start.



Deadlifts work a lot more than just the back, and where you feel DOMS is not a good indication of proper form, or of the muscles being worked.  Good luck, and I hope you can find a workable solution.


----------



## GMO (Jan 10, 2011)

MDR said:


> Deadlifts work a lot more than just the back, and where you feel DOMS is not a good indication of proper form, or of the muscles being worked.  Good luck, and I hope you can find a workable solution.



Yes, in fact if you limit your ROM by using a platform, you might be missing out on hamstring and glute development.


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Jan 11, 2011)

The key to the DL, IMHO, is the assistance work needed to supplement the heavy pulling one might do. if you use the DL as an assistance exercise, then obviously the chances of injury decrease a whole lot. i powerlift, so of course the DL is a staple of my workout program. but i really started making gains when i took my assistance work seriously and properly. i think moderate to high rep low back work is priceless and transverse work as mentioned above is a gold as well.


----------



## skull (Jan 12, 2011)

what assistance work would you recomend?


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Jan 12, 2011)

Straight leg Deadlifts, 45* hyperextensions, Glute ham raises, standing ab work, planks. all of these are good assistance exercises. i think most lifters underestimate the benfit of a strong and stable core.


----------



## rjpalermojr@yaho (Jan 15, 2011)

You can try deadlifts on an elevated platform, so that your hands are by your ankles. This forces you to use less weight and better form, which will, in the long run, allow you to lift heavier. try it every third workout or so.


----------



## skull (Jan 24, 2011)

what kind of damage can be done long term to spine anyway? i no it s a rather random question to ask but do you think a year and half of not the best deadlifting would of caused any long term damage, bearing in mind i havent slipped a dsik yet lol?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 24, 2011)

You should make sure you are using correct form sometimes back pain means you're doing it wrong. Not really sure what problems you can get from it but none of them would be worth it.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 24, 2011)

skull said:


> what kind of damage can be done long term to spine anyway?



you could die


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2011)

skull said:


> what kind of damage can be done long term to spine anyway? i no it s a rather random question to ask but do you think a year and half of not the best deadlifting would of caused any long term damage, bearing in mind i havent slipped a dsik yet lol?



Well if you aren't feeling pain, it is not likely you have suffered an injury. However, deadlifting with poor form is like playing Russian roulette, when the injury comes, it could be very severe. 

The worst you could have really done at this point is having developed poor deadlift technique, which would likely lead to injury. This is assuming you actually have poor technique. 

When you perform a movement, the neuromuscular action (brains signal to the muscles) is to do the movement in the easiest way possible given your current "state of affairs". This includes muscle weaknesses, inflexibilities, muscle dominance and pain perception, to name a few. The brain doesn't care if you lift that weight with perfect form. The brain is acting to get the weight to point A to point B. Not only that, but the more you use poor form, the more likely you are to perform that form. You could be deeply integrating faulty movement patterns over time. Basically, you get more efficient and being less efficient. The longer you wait to correct poor form, the harder it will be.

You need to over ride the system by consciously using safe and efficient lifting technique in conjunction with corrective exercises to improve faulty movement that comes as a result from muscular dysfunctions like the ones I listed previously.


----------



## Snarff (Jan 24, 2011)

ManoMan1117 said:


> I agree with all the above mentioned posts.. Also spending 10 mins every few days and focus on strengthening your TvA (Transverse Abdominis) as well as doing over basic stability exercises for your back stabilizer muscles (erector spinae, multifidus, etc.)



Hi, Can you expand a little on a few exercises you would do, do you mean planks? Thanks in advance


----------



## skull (Jan 25, 2011)

funny things is i have been doing my deaflift te hnique good, i just got the guy to check me the last couple of weeks but i still seem to get a bad feeling just above the place your ment to get doms, is there any explination for this even though i have been deadliftin with good form?


----------



## Philmb (Jan 25, 2011)

I would make sure your form is correct. Have someone that knows what they are doing watch you, and get some feedback. Be sure and do a warm up first. After some light cardio and light stretching, here is my warm up: 135X8, 185X6, 225X6, then on to the heavier weights. Deads are a great compound exercise. I do them first on a back day. It is tough to do them on a leg day, but can be done.

If you do all of the above, and still feel unusual pain or soreness, they may not be for you. Everyone's body reacts different to specific demands placed on it. For example, I do not do any type of incline bench with a bar because it tears up my shoulders. I hope this helps.


----------



## ManoMan1117 (Jan 26, 2011)

Snarff said:


> Hi, Can you expand a little on a few exercises you would do, do you mean planks? Thanks in advance


- Hey, This article will give you a better understanding of what i'm talking about      ---->THE INNER UNIT.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 26, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You should make sure you are using correct form sometimes back pain means you're doing it wrong. Not really sure what problems you can get from it but none of them would be worth it.



Wow! Haven't heard from you in a while.


----------

